# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Sasha Bezmel (Demi Harman)

## Perdita

Home and Away has embarked on a teen domestic abuse storyline in recent weeks, exploring a turbulent relationship between show newcomer Sasha Bezmel and River Boy Stu Henderson.

Fans of the soap have seen Stu (Brenton Thwaites) lose his temper and get violent with Sasha on a number of occasions, but he has always managed to charm his way back into her affections.

UK viewers will see the situation escalate in the coming days as Sasha's father Sid (Robert Mammone) finally discovers what is going on - resulting in a shocking intervention.

Here, Digital Spy chats to 18-year-old Demi Harman - who plays Sasha - about the storyline.

How are you finding life at Home and Away?
"I've been on the show for nine months now, so I have well and truly settled. Everyone was very welcoming when I first started and now they all just feel like family."

How did you feel about taking on such a hard-hitting storyline so early in your Home and Away career?
"I was scared, but excited at the same time. Anti-violence is something that I am extremely passionate about. It was a really challenging storyline, but one I felt was necessary to my character's development."

Did you know the story was on the way as soon as you joined the show?
"No! It was unexpected!" 

Did you do much research for the storyline?
"Yes, I researched a variety of the anti-abuse blogs and websites, such as White Ribbon and The Line, and also studied the psychology behind it."

What kind of a reaction have you seen to the story so far?
"It has been shocking for audiences to see this other side to Stu, but there has also been positive feedback on Home and Away tackling domestic abuse in teenage relationships."

The scenes where Stu hits Sasha are quite heavy, so what were they like to film?
"They were heavy indeed, but both Brenton and I understood how serious it was. It was important not to take those feelings home with you and we supported each other off set and made sure there were still some fun times while filming."

Sasha seems to be convinced by Stu every time he asks her for forgiveness. What's going through her mind?
"When it comes to what's going on in Sasha's head, I think she reminds herself that as much as Stu hurts her, she genuinely loves him enough to want to help him stop doing what he's doing. 

"That's the frustrating part - Sasha sees Stu's true colours the first time, but doesn't act on it. She puts up with it for a really long time until it becomes a public scene."

Here in the UK, we'll soon see the season finale week where Sid intervenes in the situation by attacking Stu. Can you tell us about that? 
"Yes, the finale is extremely intense! When Sid discovers the truth, he then takes matters into his own hands. While some people understand Sid's protectiveness over his children, it does bring to light in the Summer Bay community the issue of trying to solve violence with violence."

What kind of impact would you like the storyline to have?
"I feel so grateful to have had such an opportunity to play the victim in this storyline. My hope is that if anyone is in a situation like Sasha, as hard as it is to escape, that they seek help and confide in people they trust."

Beyond this storyline, can you give us any hints on where things could be heading for Sasha this year?
"Things get worse before they get better. Keep watching!"

On a lighter note, who have you bonded with on set over the past few months?
"Sam [Samara Weaving]! She's my half-sister on the show, but feels like my full sister in real life. Charles [Cottier] is also extremely fun to work with, he always makes me laugh."

The part of Sasha is one of your first acting roles. Do you feel like you're learning a lot from your time on Home and Away?
"Absolutely! It's been the best experience so far! I am so grateful and excited to come to work and be Sasha every day."

What are your hobbies and interests when you're not busy filming?
"I make record handbags! And I sell them on Etsy, my shop is called 'Demrock'. Other than my bags - I love running, tennis and yoga. I also love sewing, baking, beaching and shopping."

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2012), TaintedLove (22-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

I really like Sasha - she's a good addition to the Bay.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's Walker family look set to become the prime suspects in the soap's murder mystery storyline.

Fans in Australia have recently seen Summer Bay's residents left stunned as abusive teen Stu Henderson (Brenton Thwaites) was found dead at the caravan park, sparking a police investigation.

Stu had previously been at the centre of a domestic violence plotline as he attacked girlfriend Sasha Bezmel (Demi Harman) on a number of occasions, resulting in fireworks when her dad Sid Walker (Robert 


TV Week now reports that police scrutiny surrounding the Walkers will intensify as officers turn up to conduct a thorough search of their farm.

In doing so, the police uncover a bloodied shirt which belonged to Stu - making the Walkers look more guilty than ever.

Could a member of the family have killed Stu? Was it someone close to them? Or could the shirt have been planted there?

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and late March on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m wondering if the culprit is Stu`s Dad. He seems a real nasty piece of work. And he`d most likely try to frame Sid by planting a shirt with Sid and Stu`s blood on it to get the attention away from him.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2012), lizann (23-02-2012), Perdita (22-02-2012), tammyy2j (22-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> I`m wondering if the culprit is Stu`s Dad. He seems a real nasty piece of work. And he`d most likely try to frame Sid by planting a shirt with Sid and Stu`s blood on it to get the attention away from him.


Just what I was thinking  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> I`m wondering if the culprit is Stu`s Dad. He seems a real nasty piece of work. And he`d most likely try to frame Sid by planting a shirt with Sid and Stu`s blood on it to get the attention away from him.


Seems the logical choice I guess

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Sasha Bezmel will face more tough times in the coming weeks as she experiences cruel bullying.

Sasha, played by Demi Harman, is victimised by show newcomer Christie in the aftermath of Stu Henderson's mysterious death.

Christie was close to Stu (Brenton Thwaites) before his passing and takes her grief out on Sasha as she is suspicious of her.

Isabelle Cornish, who appears as Christie for a guest stint, told TV Week: "Christie was great friends with Stu and had a crush on him, so she's really upset when she finds out he died. She's on a mission to find out who's responsible.

"Christie doesn't like Sasha. Her aim is to destroy her. She tries to get rid of her friends, bully her and make her uncomfortable."

Revealing what it was like to film the scenes, she continued: "I had to make myself believe Sasha was a really bad person and that I wanted her to feel unhappy. It was pretty crazy playing Christie - I had to chill out afterwards!"

Stu was involved in a domestic violence storyline with Sasha before his death.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Stu's death related to the resort building?

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Demi Harman has revealed that she found it easy to relate to her upcoming bullying storyline.

The actress's troubled character Sasha Bezmel will soon start being victimised at school after confessing that she was responsible for the death of her violent ex-boyfriend Stu Henderson (Brenton Thwaites).

Summer Bay newcomer Christie, played by Isabelle Cornish, will be determined to make Sasha's life hell in forthcoming episodes as she was one of Stu's close friends and is heartbroken over his passing.

Harman told TV Week: "[Sasha] doesn't cope well. After such emotional trauma from her boyfriend dying, she now has to deal with this. It's definitely a test of her strength and stability."

"I was bullied at school, so it was easy to get into that mode of being the victim," the 18-year-old continued. "It happened over MySpace. There were a lot of tears."

Harman also said that she is thrilled with the drama currently surrounding her character.

"You have to immerse yourself in a world of pain - it's so fun to play with those emotions," she added.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## Abigail

It was always obvious to me who the killer was. They were the last person with Stu on screen and has been acting weird ever since.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Robert Mammone has praised on-screen daughter Demi Harman for her recent emotional performances on the soap.

Harman's character Sasha Bezmel has faced a turbulent few months in Summer Bay, which began when her boyfriend Stu Henderson (Brenton Thwaites) started attacking her.

More recently, Sasha has confessed that she was responsible for Stu's mysterious death, which is being treated as a murder by the local police.


Mammone, who plays Sasha's father Sid Walker, told Digital Spy: "Demi is a lovely girl and a talented actress - she has handled this storyline like a veteran."

This week's episodes on Channel 5 in the UK see the Walker family rally round Sasha following her confession.

"While shocked, Sid quickly moves on to support Sasha, as he totally believes that it was an accident," Mammone explained. 

"He actually feels sad and disappointed in himself that Sasha didn't feel safe enough or trust that Sid would support her if she told him the truth from the start of the problems."

Asked where things are heading for Sid in the longer-term, Mammone replied: "Let's just say that things don't get any easier for him."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Walker family face a rollercoaster of emotions on UK screens in the coming days as they deal with the fallout from Sasha's shocking confession.

Sasha (Demi Harman) recently told her father Sid that she was responsible for Stu Henderson's death, but she's relieved when he immediately promises to stand by her.

Sid then recruits Morag (Cornelia Frances) to help in defending his daughter, and she takes Sasha into the police station to explain the truth behind Stu's demise. It appears to be a clear case of self-defence, but will the authorities see it that way?

Digital Spy recently had a quick chat with Robert Mammone, who plays Sid, to hear his take on the storyline.

What is Sid's reaction to the news that Sasha killed Stu?
"While shocked, Sid quickly moves on to support Sasha, as he totally believes that it was an accident. He actually feels sad and disappointed in himself that Sasha didn't feel safe enough or trust that Sid would support her if she told him the truth from the start of the problems."

Morag gets involved in the situation and takes charge. How much of a help is she to the family?
"You don't try and tackle a situation like this without legal expertise - and that's what Morag is. But most importantly, she brings a sense of confidence that everything will be okay.

"Later, though, the police discover that Sasha hasn't been entirely honest with them about the events leading up to Stu's death. Sid is a little frustrated by this development, mostly because it gives the police reason to pursue murder charges."

A few people have doubted Sid over Stu's death, including his own children. Is there any sense of relief that he's no longer in the frame?
"Any relief is minimal as Sid had nothing to hide and is not intimidated by the law. Sid understood that he would be a prime suspect given the beating he dished out to Stu, so he also understood that there would be some who doubted his innocence. However, it did hurt that his own family were among the doubters."

Does Sid find it difficult to forgive the people who suspected he was responsible for Stu's death?
"Well, it's a tough time for all. Sid recognises that his behaviour contributed to the doubters, so forgiveness is not difficult at all."

Dex and Indi go out of their way to support Sasha. Is this situation bringing the family closer together?
"Absolutely. Sometimes it takes a crisis to bring a family together. However, Stu was a well-liked, popular kid and after the confession, a group of students turn on Sasha. Things just go from bad to worse for herâ¦"

Demi Harman is a relative newcomer to Home and Away, but she's been given a huge storyline. How do you think she's handled it?
"Demi is a lovely girl and a talented actress - she has handled this storyline like a veteran!"

What's ahead for Sid in the longer-term?
"Let's just say that things don't get any easier for himâ¦"

Is there anything that you'd like to explore with him that you haven't done already?
"I'd like to him cut loose and enjoy himself a little!"

----------


## alan45

Home and Away star Demi Harman has revealed that she is "very, very excited" to attend the Logie Awards for the first time.

Harman, whose character Sasha Bezmel is currently involved in a major storyline following the death of her abusive boyfriend Stu Henderson (Brenton Thwaites), said that she is "so grateful" to her fans for nominating her as 'Most Popular New Female Talent' at the annual awards ceremony.

Harman admitted to the Herald Sun that she will be writing an acceptance speech just in case she takes home the gong, saying: "All I know is I have to have something prepared because I am the least prepared person I know.

"I am very, very excited. I am wearing a Rachel Gilbert dress... it's very glamorous. I'd say it's very elegant, very girly, it's a bit old Hollywood."

Harman said of her nomination: "I am so grateful for the fans of Home and Away, and it's wonderful to see so much support."

Robert Mammone, who plays Harman's on-screen dad Sid in Home and Away, recently likened her to an acting "veteran" for the way she has handled her recent storylines, saying: "Demi is a lovely girl and a talented actress."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Demi Harman has revealed that her character Sasha Bezmel will be torn over whether to leave Summer Bay with her dad Sid Walker.

Sid (Robert Mammone) will accept a new job in Broken Hill and tell Sasha and Dex (Charles Cottier) that he wants them to come with him.

However, Sasha will be unsure over whether to leave or not, having just spent the night with boyfriend Spencer (Andrew Morley).

Harman said to TV Week: "Sasha is very torn. She's finally settled down and now Sid wants to pack up and leave. She doesn't particularly want to go, but she feels she needs to support her dad.

"She's enjoying that new relationship magic. It's fun and exciting, so Sid's news comes as a rude shock."

However, Sasha's doubts over her relationship with Spencer and his ex-girlfriend Maddy's interference make her feel that maybe it would be best if she left it all behind.

Harman said: "The whole Maddy situation - it's always hard when there is another girl disrupting the picture.

"She's scared she will get her heart broken again and have him keep going back to Maddy. If she leaves, that won't be an issue anymore."

Harman went on to say that Sasha's future in Summer Bay will be influenced by whether her brother Dex and his girlfriend April (Rhiannon Fish) decide to stay.

"If Dex and April decide to stay, there's more leverage for her to say, 'Dad, they're here to look after me, so why can't I stay as well?'"

It was reported earlier today that Charles Cottier and Rhiannon Fish are due to bow out of the soap.

----------


## hward

I really hope Sasha doesn't leave  :Sad:

----------


## Lainey2711

That would be the entire Walker- Bezmel - Scott Clan....has anyone heard the rumors that Samara Weaving is to leave also? She landed a gig in US or something?! I already miss the Walker Clan  :Sad:  (and I have months still to watch them all in it)

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2013)

----------


## hward

Haven't heard anything about Samara Weaving leaving.  Pretty sure from the latest spoilers that Sasha leaves then comes back though  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Sasha Bezmel and Spencer Harrington decide to take their relationship to the next level.

Sasha (Demi Harman) initially has doubts about the romance when Spencer's ex Maddy Osborne reveals that they were never intimate when they were together.

Wondering what this could mean, Sasha starts to doubt Spencer's interest in her, too, especially as it took them so long to go public as a couple.

Spencer (Andrew Morley) is hurt when he learns that Maddy has been sharing their private details, but he assures Sasha that there's nothing for her to worry about. 

Afterwards, Sasha and Spencer sleep together, knowing their connection is strong and they've found the right person.

Spencer and Sasha grow closer.
Â© Channel 5
Spencer and Sasha grow closer.


Spencer and Sasha decide to take their relationship to the next level.
Â© Channel 5
Sasha and Spencer discuss their feelings.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, September 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere, Sasha Bezmel can't stay away from Summer Bay.

Sasha (Demi Harman) leaves town next week in favour of a future in Broken Hill, where her father Sid is moving in order to take up a job with the Flying Doctors.

Despite an emotional farewell, however, Sasha reappears in the Bay after just a few days.

Sasha's family are delighted to have her back, but her main aim is to reconcile with Spencer Harrington. Can they get their complicated relationship back on track?

Sasha returns to the bay.
Â© Channel 5
Sasha returns to the bay.


Indi is thrilled to have Sasha back.
Â© Channel 5
Indi is thrilled to have Sasha back.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, September 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Demi Harman has said that the students at Mangrove River school will have a huge impact on Summer Bay High.

The two schools have merged due to a fire at Mangrove River High, over which Maddy and Josh have been questioned.

However, the actress, who plays Summer Bay's Sasha Bezmel, said that the schools are 'polar opposites'.

Speaking to TV Week, Harman said: "The Mangrove River kids are quite naughty and they are not integrating well. Their attitude towards teachers and uniforms is different. "

Sasha will also find herself the victim of a Mangrove River bully in the form of student Matt (Alec Snow) who deliberately tries to upset her on his first day at the school.

Harman said: "Matt is very mean to Sasha. To put it plainly, he is just a jerk and annoys everyone."

When Heath and Casey Braxton hear about the disruption that the Mangrove River kids are causing, they visit the school to try to sort things out. However, principal Bianca is furious with her husband for trying to discipline the students.

New teacher Montgomery (Tasma Walton) is also less than impressed with the Braxton family's interference as she already has a past history with them.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Sasha Bezmel and Matt Page find themselves drawn to each other once again after she helps him out.

Spencer (Andrew Morley) is cross after discovering Matt (Alec Snow) sleeping rough outside his house as he still holds him responsible for the breakdown of his relationship with Sasha.

However, Sasha takes pity on Matt and steps in to help him, persuading Leah to allow him to stay for the night. 

Later, Sasha promises to support him with his accommodation problems and Matt can see how much she cares about him.

As he thanks her for all her help, it is clear that the chemistry between them is undeniable and they soon kiss...

The chemistry between Sasha and Matt is obvious
Â© Channel 5
The chemistry between Sasha and Matt is obvious

Sasha and Matt kiss
Â© Channel 5
Sasha and Matt kiss

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, June 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...n-friends.html

I hope she isn't leaving

----------


## TaintedLove

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...n-friends.html
> 
> I hope she isn't leaving


Maybe she`s just going to university. I don`t recall the actress said she was leaving.
 :Smile:

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT! Don't read on if you don't want to know. .............. The Sunday Telegraph newspaper in Sydney today had a story/interview with Demi/Sasha saying that she is leaving Home And Away & filmed her final scenes on October 10 (so she will be seen on air till about mid next year in Aust). A shame, I really liked her character. She says that she will be taking a break before eventually trying her luck in Hollywood (her father is American so she has an American passport).

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014), Perdita (02-11-2014), TaintedLove (02-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

To put posts in spoiler brackets so people have to click on a link to see the post use  [spoiler] text [ /spoiler] without the gap between [ and /   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

This is the article Pantherboy mentioned.

I'm upset Sasha's leaving. :Sad:   She's the best female teen and I really like her relationship with Matt.  I think she'll do really well in Hollywood though.

----------

tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

Shame  about Sasha leaving. I wasn`t keen on her at first, but I changed my opinion on her the last year or so.

I wonder who will be Matts next conquest? Evelyn perhaps?  Although I prefer her with Josh - until that tart Maddy got her claws back into him and split them up.
 :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Demi Harman has spoken about her exit from the show, insisting that it was the "right time" to bow out from her role as Sasha Bezmel.

The actress has already filmed her final scenes for the Summer Bay soap but will remain on screen until next year.

Discussing her exit, Harman told TV Week: "I was crying leading up to filming it. It's sad saying goodbye to something after three and a half years when that's all you've done."

The 21-year-old added that she always knew she would be leaving Home and Away at the end of her contract.

She explained: "I want to make that clear. A lot of people have been saying I wanted to leave the show. But I knew I'd be leaving. My contract was up.

"The time was right, because things felt right with Sasha, my character. I really cared about her."

Sasha and Spencer try and deal with Sasha's move to Broken Hill
Â© Channel 5
Demi as Sasha in Home and Away

Harman is thought to currently be lined up for more Australian projects, and she has also expressed interest in exploring career opportunities in the US.

The popular cast member has been appearing in the role of Sasha since 2011.

----------

Pantherboy (18-11-2014), tammyy2j (10-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

This article about Demi was in the Sydney Daily Telegraph newspaper today " Demi Harman has changed her decision to head straight to Hollywood after leaving Home And Away, telling confidential she has been signed to an exciting Australian project next year. Harman said her goal of moving to LA had now shifted: " The plan is in limbo at the moment. I said 'yes I am going, I'm definitely going' but I'm kind of like 'Do I want to go?'." The actor admitted she had something in the works locally which would take up most of next year, but she can't talk about it - yet. 'Next year's looking a little bit full,' the 21 year old Brisbane girl said cryptically. Harman filmed her final Home And Away episode last month."

----------

TaintedLove (20-11-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> This article about Demi was in the Sydney Daily Telegraph newspaper today " Demi Harman has changed her decision to head straight to Hollywood after leaving Home And Away, telling confidential she has been signed to an exciting Australian project next year. Harman said her goal of moving to LA had now shifted: " The plan is in limbo at the moment. I said 'yes I am going, I'm definitely going' but I'm kind of like 'Do I want to go?'." The actor admitted she had something in the works locally which would take up most of next year, but she can't talk about it - yet. 'Next year's looking a little bit full,' the 21 year old Brisbane girl said cryptically. Harman filmed her final Home And Away episode last month."


Thanks PantherBoy.
I`m glad Demi isn`t moving to Hollywood straight away. She seems like a very smart level headed young lady. I wish her every success.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Demi Harman is to co-host Seven's Better Homes and Gardens.

She will join House Rules contestant Adam Dovile and Johanna Griggs as a presenter on the design show.

Harman said in a statement: "I grew up watching Better Homes and Gardens and I was so excited to have Joh [Johanna] film a segment at my home a few years ago."

She added: "To now say I'm a presenter on the show is beyond joy!"

It was recently reported that the actress would be bowing out of her role as Sasha Bezmel after three and a half years on Home and Away, with the actress saying it was the "right time" to bow out from the show.

Harman previously insisted that she wouldn't be rushing straight to Hollywood after leaving the soap.

The actress has already filmed her final scenes for the Summer Bay soap, but will remain on screen until next year.

----------

Pantherboy (29-12-2014), TaintedLove (07-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, teenagers Sasha Bezmel and Matt Page find their relationship in trouble after a misunderstanding.

The couple initially hit the rocks when Matt (Alec Snow) panics about Sasha's university choices which will take her away from the area.

When Sasha later attends a university open day in the city, Matt challenges Evie (Phillipa Northeast) to a midnight swim following her attempt to be more spontaneous. 

As the pair find themselves having too good a time to catch the last bus home, Evie takes up Matt's innocent offer to spend the night on his sofa.

However, when Sasha appears the next morning and finds Evie in her boyfriend's shirt, she immediately assumes the worst. Will Matt be able to explain himself?

Sasha realises Evie has stayed at Matt's.
Â© Channel 5
Sasha realises Evie has stayed at Matt's.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, January 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Sasha Bezmel and Matt Page will find their relationship facing the biggest test of all, in an upcoming storyline.

As Sasha (Demi Harman) prepares to leave Summer Bay in order to focus on her university studies in the city, Matt (Alec Snow) remains unsure as to whether their relationship can survive the distance.

When Spencer mocks him over the situation, an already vulnerable Matt loses his temper, resulting in a physical fight. 

However, Matt could live to regret his actions when he lands a detention at school, meaning he will lose out on spending Sasha's final night in the Bay with her.

Harman told TV Week: "Sasha and Matt are in love. They are supposed to be together, but life is really tearing them apart, which is pretty sad. It is getting harder for them to be together."

The storyline forms part of Sasha's exit from the show, and Harman has already filmed her final scenes in the role.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Matt Page and Sasha Bezmel spend a final day together before breaking up for good.

After finally accepting their relationship is over, Sasha (Demi Harman) prepares to leave the Bay in order to focus on her studies properly.

However, before she departs, Matt (Alec Snow) surprises her with a farewell lunch, having closed the Diner so that they can enjoy the moment alone together.

Matt and Sasha spend their final day together
Â© Channel 5
Matt and Sasha spend their final day together

As Matt and Sasha reminisce about the good times they have shared, Sasha starts to have second thoughts about leaving such a great home.

Despite Sasha's change of heart, Matt is quick to remind her that she's going to be a famous journalist, and that if it's meant to be, they will find each other again.

An emotional Sasha then bids farewell and gets on the bus, leaving Matt behind. What does the future hold for him now?

Matt and Sasha say their goodbyes
Â© Channel 5
Matt and Sasha say their goodbyes

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday April 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2015)

----------

